# Top 20 brands in our shopping baskets:  2014



## Marion (3 Sep 2014)

http://businessetc.thejournal.ie/most-popular-shopping-brands-in-ireland-1650224-Sep2014/



1. Coca-Cola
2. Avonmore
3. Brennans
4. Cadbury Dairy Milk
5. Tayto
6. Lucozade
7. 7UP
8. Walkers
9. Jacob’s
10. Pampers
11. Wrigley’s Extra
12. Danone
13. Irish Pride
14. Yoplait
15. Club (Soft Drinks)
16. Dairygold
17. Pat The Baker
18. Denny (Sliced Meat)
19. Müller
20. Nescafé


I Can honestly say that I didn't buy any one of the above this year. 

Marion


----------



## JohnJay (3 Sep 2014)

I buy 5 of these regulary. 

Mmmm, Dairy Milk!


----------



## Laramie (4 Sep 2014)

Brennans bread is lovely if bought fresh and eaten on the day of purchase but on day two tastes the same as the cheaper variety.
I only buy the Dairygold when it's on offer at €2 a tub.

That's about it for me.


----------



## gianni (4 Sep 2014)

I would have bought 7UP about a half dozen times in the past year. None of the other brands feature in my shopping list.


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Sep 2014)

1. Coca-Cola - Never buy it
2. Avonmore - Only when we run out and have to nip to the local convenience shop
3. Brennans - Wouldn't normally buy it but it's not something we would avoid either
4. Cadbury Dairy Milk - Ah sure the odd time maybe! 
5. Tayto - Hell yeah
6. Lucozade - Maybe if someone has a stomach bug or such
7. 7UP - Same as Lucozade
8. Walkers - No unless half price!
9. Jacob’s - No
10. Pampers - Yes, find them better than others for the little uns
11. Wrigley’s Extra - Wow, amazed this is in here
12. Danone - Own brand stuff is grand
13. Irish Pride - See Brennans
14. Yoplait - Own brand stuff is grand
15. Club (Soft Drinks) - Never buy
16. Dairygold - No issue here although usually buy own brand stuff
17. Pat The Baker - See Brennans
18. Denny (Sliced Meat) - Nope, own brand stuff is grand or whatever is on offer
19. Müller - Never buy
20. Nescafé - Never buy

I probably shouldn't be surprised but there is an awful lot of junk food in this list - 4 soft drink brands alone! The only time we buy soft drinks would be when someone is sick!


----------



## fobs (4 Sep 2014)

1. Coca-Cola - would buy regulary when on offer - cans mostly
2. Avonmore - no
3. Brennans - my daughter likes this brand best for white bread
4. Cadbury Dairy Milk - yes
5. Tayto - yes weekly 
6. Lucozade - no except for the odd time after a hard night out ;-)
7. 7UP - yes a favourite in our house
8. Walkers - no
9. Jacob’s - yes
10. Pampers - no gone from this stage thank God!
11. Wrigley’s Extra - yes weekly
12. Danone - yes my kids love actimel and I their yoghurts
13. Irish Pride - sometimes
14. Yoplait - yes - yops another kids favourite
15. Club (Soft Drinks) - yes for parties
16. Dairygold - no prefer real butter
17. Pat The Baker - their slimbos are nice
18. Denny (Sliced Meat) - on occasion
19. Müller - yes another favourite of the kids - their corner yoghurts
20. Nescafé - sometimes


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Sep 2014)

Items no 14,19 and 20 I buy ocassionaly. The rest never


----------

